# Prairie Blazing Star Growing advice



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

I have some Prairie Blazing Star growing on our place. I went out today and stripped off the stems to gather seed and obtained about 5 gallons of material. Anyone know how much actual seed I may have.
It appears I need to sow the seed this fall.

Has anyone actually grown this from seed? 

Advice?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no personal experience with this plant, but you may find the linked USDA .PDF useful:

http://www.plant-materials.nrcs.usda.gov/pubs/mopmcpglipyiagerm.pdf


----------

